#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-08
<AlarmSpark> rww:o
<rww> oh gods
<jyo> ?
<philipballew> he left quick
<philipballew> well i think it was a he...
<rww> spillover from #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> and yes, it's a guy
<philipballew> this can be a off topic channel to somewhat
<jyo> I assume this sort of randomness is par for the course for ops.
<rww> it's par for the course for the Californian #ubuntu-offtopic users :\
<philipballew> crazy people!
<iheartubuntu> nhaines is the man im lookin for...
<iheartubuntu> my neighbor has a computer randomly shutting off and rebooting
<iheartubuntu> im thinking power supply, but some people on forums across the net say it could be hard drive also
<iheartubuntu> i was running ubuntu updates on his comp yesterday and the power went off right in the middle
<iheartubuntu> inside of computer is clean and power supply is clean inside too
<pleia2> could be ram
<pleia2> ("it's always ram")
<pleia2> I'd say it's unlikely to be the harddrive if it boots reliably and you don't see filesystem errors
<iheartubuntu> i wasnt seeing errors, although he now tells me before i put ubuntu on it 2 years ago it did this same thing but not as frequently as every day
<iheartubuntu> he said "ubuntu fixed it" up until the past month
<iheartubuntu> when i put ubuntu on i also put in a good video card and upped the ram from 512 to 3gb
<pleia2> my debugging spidey senses tell me they are completely unrelated :)
<pleia2> I'd run some memtests, if they come back clean I'd start pulling dimms and do hardware debugging
<pleia2> pull out a dimm, do stress tests, etc
<iheartubuntu> joy, but i guess thats better than taking out the power supply
<iheartubuntu> i have a 4GB caviar HD laying here at work i was going to swap in
<iheartubuntu> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> good luck
<iheartubuntu> philipballew knock knock
<pleia2> you broke him!
<iheartubuntu> i didnt touch the computer though :) i swear it
<pleia2> heheh
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: it's probably RAM.  Also, a 4GB Caviar HD will probably not hold an Ubuntu install.
<nhaines> pleia: I saw a recommendation for "The Articulate Advocate: New Techniques of Persuasion for Trial Lawyers" (ISBN: 978-0979689505) that covers things like stance, pacing, gestures, and such things about public speaking.
<iheartubuntu> thanks nhaines i will check it out
<iheartubuntu> it was brand new memory chips too
<pleia2> nhaines: nice
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: "brand new" means "untested"
<iheartubuntu> yes
<iheartubuntu> and i bought some cheap chips too
<nhaines> pleia2: I've tried to work on my stance and gestures, but I don't speak enough anymore to perfect.  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: actually, I haven't watched yet (still at work) but http://www.ernietheattorney/ has two links to clips from the author that might be insightful as to whether the book will be useful.
<pleia2> nhaines: yeah, until recently I've mostly just focused on communicating clearly and without nervousness
<pleia2> ooh, $9.99 as nook book
<pleia2> if bn.com didn't suck
<iheartubuntu> not to kiss butt... you both did great at the SCaLE ubucon
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: it only looked that way because we're professionals.  In actuality we both sucked, just that only ourselves can see our own failings.  :)
<nhaines> (Also known as: you're your own worst critic.)
<pleia2> I did better at fosscon
<nhaines> pleia2: I bombed the UpScale talk.  Spoke too fast.  But I think I nailed the Ubucon intros and Q&A.  :)
<nhaines> I'm more confident when I'm adlibbing.  Thanks for setting me up for the "Ubuntu is an ancient African word for 'my wifi just works'" joke.
<pleia2> the whole UpScale thing was a bit hectic in general
<akk> Timing is really hard on ignite talks.
<akk> Especially hard not to go too fast.
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> akk: I was amazed that even when I started to ramble I still got the timing okay.  Teaching day courses must've helped there.
<nhaines> Luckily, Gareth foobaring my slides got the audience rooting for me.
<akk> foobaring your slides?
<pleia2> nhaines: I love living now, 8 minutes ago you suggested "The Articulate Advocate", I have since read the description read a couple of reviews, bought it and now it's loaded on my nook :)
<akk> The modern girl! :)
<nhaines> He autoadvanced through all 20 slides in 3 seconds about 8 seconds into my talk.  :)
<akk> nhaines: eek! That could throw off your timing a bit. :)
<nhaines> akk: I thanked everyone for their time and bowed, then when it was set up I introduced myself again as before and everyone cheered.
<akk> I've seen windows people do that in regular (non-ignite) talks -- apparently PPT has a mode you can get into that autoadvances, and it's hard to get out of.
<nhaines> Apparently Gareth found the afterburner (trying to go backwards caused the slides to flip through to the end--he did it two or three times.)
<akk> Hope you didn't have any slides that were meant to be a big surprise!
<nhaines> Just the xkcd comic that was hard to read in 15 seconds.  But everything flipped by too fast to read.
<iheartubuntu> i went to a 2 hour talk last week and the guy was just horrible. it almost felt like he was a used car salesman at his previous job. i couldnt take it anymore and got up and left.
<iheartubuntu> and both of you sound very natural
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: what turned you off to the speaker?
<iheartubuntu> he never made eye contact for one
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: pleia2 will probably concur with me that sounding natural takes lots of practice.  :)
<akk> A car salesman who doesn't make eye contact probably wouldn't do very well either.
<iheartubuntu> it felt like he had the whole speech memorized and felt like i was invisible ot him
<iheartubuntu> it made it boring
<nhaines> pleia2: actually the 15 minute version of my UpScale talk played well at OCLUG.  :)
<akk> I tend to dislike those rehearsed "motivational" speakers. Unless they're really really good.
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: oh, right... what was the topic?
<pleia2> yeah, teleprompter/memorized talks are much easier, it's much harder to be aware of your audience and look natural
<iheartubuntu> stocks :)
<nhaines> You have to know the material inside and out in order to adjust to your audience, for one.
<iheartubuntu> i had to try and not look at him and just take notes
<akk> I bet it's extra hard to make a speech on stocks interesting.
<pleia2> there was one speaker at an event recently who was just reading from a script
<pleia2> he had really good presence, but it was pretty dry, and he was really thrown off his game by questions
<nhaines> pleia2: that's almost always an instant fail.
<nhaines> Although, I might do that for a future talk... I'll bet I can make that funny.
<pleia2> pretty much the only funny I can pull off is self-deprecating, but it works for me
<nhaines> (The "script" would be a prop, obviously.)
<nhaines> pleia2: I like using that, and I also like using very mild jabs at common computing frustrations, that invite the audience to smile along.
<iheartubuntu> when i was in toastmasters one of the things was to make eye contact in small audiences, much larger ones and you can look at their foreheads and they wont know :)
<akk> I mostly go with funny pictures (and sometimes the frustrations too).
<pleia2> nhaines: ah yes, I've done that from time to time too
<pleia2> "who has every used some foss that had poor documentation?" "HAHAHA"
<nhaines> Yup!  The "Add/Remove Programs" one was my favorite... I'm sorry that one's gone.
<akk> iheartubuntu: I saw a great presentation demonstrating eye contact -- you choose groups of people and make eye contact with the center of the group
<iheartubuntu> interesting
<akk> and then everybody in that group thinks you've made eye contact with them, close enough.
<nhaines> Oh, this one was well-recieved. "If you tell others they should only run Ubuntu and Free Software, but you have a Macbook...  Well, that's not going to be very persuasive."  (Eat your own dog food!)
<iheartubuntu> i havent spoken in public for a while now. would be fun to do again. and im sure i can do a lot better than this guy i listened to
<akk> So you don't have to cover all 300 people, just each 5x5 subset (or whatever, depends on room size).
<akk> dogfood, yeah ... it used to be so common for speakers on linux to use mac or windows!
<pleia2> I made an accidental joke at my last talk, I called the ubuntu bug squad "bug people"
<pleia2> *pause* "hehe, bug people"
<akk> My local LUG got all mad at me when I pointed out that 6 of their last 7 speakers had used windows laptops.
<pleia2> there was much laughing
<akk> But I noticed that most of the next few speakers used linux laptops. :)
<pleia2> hehe, nice
<nhaines> I have an idea for a Linux comedy routine.
<iheartubuntu> RAID
<pleia2> nice, this books starts out with "The Paradox of Naturalness" :)
<iheartubuntu> whats the routine nhaines
<akk> Was it Churchill who wouldn't let someone interrupt him on the way to a meeting because "I'm busy preparing my extemporaneous remarks" ?
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: I want to do some fun Ubuntu stuff.  "I got tired of all the ease of use and handholding.  I decided I wanted to go back to basics--the raw, genuine Linux experience with compiling my own code and everything.  So I typed 'sudo apt-get install gentoo'..."
<nhaines> Then I might do a monologue from the "typical" computer user who refuses to learn anything, probably one from the "
<nhaines> typical" Linux geek who thinks everyone should have to learn everything.
<nhaines> That sort of thing.  Hopefully make fun of everyone in a way that invites people to laugh at themselves.
<iheartubuntu> im going to attempt to start an Ubuntu Hour in LA union station where a bunch of metro lines, buss lines, metrolink, amtrak, etc all converge
<iheartubuntu> i need to scout around the best place to do it. there are a couple places with tables and then there is that big hall where people sit and lounge around waiting for a train
<akk> It would be cool to have an Ubuntu Hour in a place where there were a lot of newbies killing time.
<akk> Might be able to talk some of them into checking it out.
<iheartubuntu> hope to make it down to philipballew global jam
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-09
<rww> grantbow: you around?
<grantbow> rww hi
<rww> grantbow: I'm putting through a support request to NFS now. "To transfer assets between two members, both members must submit identical assistance requests."
<rww> grantbow: Do you have a payment account on NFS with more than a couple of cents in it?
<grantbow> yes
<rww> grantbow: alrighty, I put through a request. Please visit https://members.nearlyfreespeech.net/support/assist?tag=transfer and submit a request for the 'dvlug' site and 'dvlug.org' DNS hosting to be transferred to your account.
<rww> grantbow: Thanks for reminding me, btw. I'd been meaning to ask about this for a few weeks, since I'm going off to college soon :)
<grantbow> rww: I'm working on it now.
<grantbow> when do you leave?
<grantbow> Lots of preparation to do. I imagine
<rww> grantbow: couple of weeks from now. I'll probably make the DVLUG meeting on the 19th, since it's after I leave my fulltime job
<rww> oh, it's still only Monday. three weeks :)
<grantbow> nice
<grantbow> ok, submitted my request just now.
<rww> thanks
<grantbow> thank you for your help all this time!
<grantbow> and for introducing me to nearlyfreespeech.net
<grantbow> I have several other sites on there now.
<rww> yeah, I love how cheap they are. they fit in a nice niche for stuff that I don't need a VPS for :)
<grantbow> exactly
<rww> grantbow: done :)
<grantbow> so it is. Hard to beat that kind of service.
 * grantbow adds email forwarding
<grantbow> want one?
<rww> nah, I'm good. I have too many email addresses as it is
 * grantbow understands
<rww> heh, it just occured to me, I now have no recurring charges on NFS
<rww> domain registration is prepaid, registration privacy is prepaid, everything else is done by Linode
<philipballew> is there a way to but a the time in my terminal so it matched my var logs so i can see whats happening at the same time?
<pleia2> philipballew_: what do you mean?
<pleia2> you can see what a log file is doing in real time with: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<grantbow> philipballew: screen (via byobu or manually configuring) can display the time in a terminal window if that is what you were asking about.
<philipballew> grantbow, I think thats what i was asking about. Im wanting to see the time i issue a command and then go back into my var kernal logs and see any errors my comp says.
 * philipballew computer hangs on re-start
 * bkerensa pings pleia2
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: hey
<bkerensa> pleia2: Hey, Do you know how to install a thematic child theme (specifically the ubuntu wordpress theme) for some reason I'm failing
<pleia2> pretty sure thematic is a plugin
<bkerensa> Its a framework
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> lemme look at the site, jtatum is the one who actually set it up
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> Well I followed the instructions but its only showing the parent thematic theme and not displaying the child (ubuntu) theme
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I dislike WP frameworks :P
<pleia2> hm
<jtatum> it's a mystery! :)
<pleia2> yeah I don't know, jtatum would be the one to ask
<pleia2> oh hi there :)
<jtatum> evenin' :)
<jtatum> under wp-content/themes we have the light-wordpress-theme dir
<jtatum> important thing is that style.css is no more than one directory level down from themes/
<jtatum> child themes are awesome btw :) it protects you from wp updates
<jtatum> anyway once you do that it should appear. wp scans those dirs under themes for style.css files
<jtatum> bkerensa: ^^^
<grantbow> philipballew: I use PS1='\[\e[1;30m\]\t \[\e[0m\]4 \[\e[1;32m\]\u\[\e[0m\]@\h:\[\e[1;34m\]\w\[\e[0m\]$ '
<grantbow> so the prompt has the time but not when issued, when the prompt is printed. might be close enough.
<philipballew> hum. that looks easy to set up. ive seen it set up from the guy kevin who runs the ubuntu hour in san diego. I might see if what i have works in person at the uh on wednesday to. the option to pit this in seemes like it should be standard. haha
<philipballew> not everybody who uses ubuntu cares what the kernal is doing though
<philipballew> if were having a globaljam is there a special event page I need to add that to or the regular event page where the ubuntu hours are is just fine?
 * philipballew is making the event page tonight
<pleia2> created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/OneiricGlobalJam so we can list our things there
<nhaines> pleia2: unsolicited photography advice FTW!  \o/
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> pointandshoot4life ;P
<bkerensa> pleia2: What is CA doing for jam?
<grantbow> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/OneiricGlobalJam
<nhaines> pleia2: actually the scan effect wasn't too distracting on those photos.  But with fast exposures it can be quite pronounced.  :)
<bkerensa> grantbow: Looks like quite the epic jam :)
<grantbow> bkerensa we're gathering momentum each cycle
<jyo> mtr dijit.com
<jyo> damnit
<pleia2> I won't be in town that weekend (it's labor day weekend, I'm visiting family in phoenix) but I think san diego is going to do something, and jono usually hosts one on the friday of jam weekend
<bkerensa> grantbow: Cool
<bkerensa> grantbow: Not sure if ours will be to big but its gonna be at PuppetLabs and we had t-shirts and stickers ordered from Canonical now just sorting out catering or food arrangements
<nhaines> If I never wear hats, why do I like the new Ubuntu ones in the Canonical store so much?!
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I like the Ubuntu Hats design but the fact they have those straps on the back instead of flex fit idk :P
<nhaines> They work all right.  Besides, the Circle-of-Friends-buckle is classy.
<nhaines> akk: we love hats!  \o/
<akk> hats?
<nhaines> Ubuntu hats.
<nhaines> akk: I was noting that I hate wearing hats but I still desire to buy the ones in the Canonical store.
<akk> Ah, gotcha.
<akk> Yeah, I like hats in theory more than I like them on my head.
<nhaines> I finally wore my beige Ubuntu hat the last time I went camping.  But it got wet when I fell into the river.
<nhaines> Also now that I found my bucket hat, I wouldn't take a baseball cap camping.
<akk> What's a bucket hat?
<bkerensa> I wonder if the Canonical office survived the epic riots going on right now
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> I look terrible in baseball caps. (Arguably most people do, but me more than average.)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-10
<nhaines> akk: representative bucket hat http://www.amazon.com/Pigment-Dyed-Bucket-Hat-Khaki-W12S43E/dp/B000FGYXUM
<akk> Ah! Those are more fun than baseball caps (though less effective at shading eyes from sun). And good as rainhats too.
<nhaines> Yup!  :)  Great for hiking.
<akk> And easy to stow, crumple away in a backpack, etc.
<nhaines> And usually a nice drawstring chin strap in case it's very windy!
 * bkerensa pings jatatum
<pleia2> netflix on chromebook \o/
<akk> netflix streaming?
<pleia2> yep
<akk> Whoa -- how do they do that?
<akk> Thought it required a windows/mac binary app to do the DRM?
<pleia2> apparently it's not all silverlight anymore :)
<pleia2> there have been development checkins for a netflix plugin in ChromeOS for a couple of months now, so we knew it was coming
<akk> Any idea how it works, and whether it will be available for Linux too?
<pleia2> bkerensa spoke with some netflix guys at OSCON who said they were seriously working on something for linux
<akk> (not that it affects me personally -- we've been celebrating the netflix price break for dvd-only)
<pleia2> http://benjaminkerensa.com/netflix-instant-is-coming-to-the-entire-linux
<akk> Cool!
<akk> I'm glad to know it even though we're happy with dvd-only.
<bkerensa> Im not the only one who was there when the netflix engineers said it
<pleia2> it's silly how excited I am about this :) I've been snuggling around my phone to watch tv before bed
<bkerensa> thefinn93 was at the ubuntu booth too but I think he only heard bits and pieces
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, but you're the only one who is in this channel right now :)
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> only because I'm a native californian
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: Groklaw, TechRepublic (cnet) and like six other people linked to that Netflix post not sure why its such a big deal
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I will still use my Xbox even when it does come
<pleia2> it's been a sore point for a lot of folks switching to Ubuntu
<pleia2> mostly I watch on our TV (it has a netflix app)
<bkerensa> Nice
<philipballew> roku is not a bad option
<bkerensa> ehh
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> Roku = Donkey
<philipballew> haha. maybe
<bkerensa> I set Roku's up for people all the time... So sad how tech illiterate people are... I charge $25 just to plug a roku in
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Roku imho is bloatware and their netflix interface is not as nice as XBL
<pleia2> yeah, I pay someone $25 to change the oil in my car
<bkerensa> I can't do that either
<bkerensa> then again I prefer public transit
<bkerensa> :D
 * philipballew can, but lacks a car
<philipballew> public transit is nice. I got to sf from east of sac for 12 dollars
<bkerensa> pleia2: Just fyi Dreamhost will give sponsored hosting to Loco's
<pleia2> bkerensa: cool
<philipballew> dreamhost gives free hosting to non-profits
<bkerensa> pleia2: Their community manager is a cool guy and said he loves ubuntu so he will waive the 501(c)(3) requirement
<pleia2> we had a really hard time getting hosting for our non-profit from them, but we got it eventually
<bkerensa> philipballew: correct
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> really?
<pleia2> yeah, we're not all famous and connected so we don't get special favors ;)
<bkerensa> psh... You have better connections then me
<philipballew> the church I go to used them... then someone convinced them go daddy is the way. but I really like dreamhost
<pleia2> right now ubuntu-california.org is running on a linode donated to ubuntu pennsylvania
<bkerensa> If I could move back to Cali I would in a second
<pleia2> (ubuntu-us.org runs there too)
<bkerensa> Oregon is pretty dry when it comes to tech and such
<pleia2> I dunno, I think california is just exceptionally tech heavy
<pleia2> oregon is probably normal :)
<bkerensa> Quote : Hi support folks,
<bkerensa> Can you setup Benjamin for a DH non profit account? He isn't a 501-c3 but we're giving him one anyway because we love Oregon and Ubuntu rocks!
<bkerensa> You can jabber me or email me if you need more info.
<bkerensa> Thanks guys.
<pleia2> hah, nice
<philipballew> what happened to servers in your basement and local websites!
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> philipballew: The problem would be bandwidth prices going up in U.S. versus down
<pleia2> residentially
<philipballew> yeah. att god mad at me for hosting a server in my house
<philipballew> *got
<pleia2> it breaks the TOS for most residential lines
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah Linode is cool... I have a box with them but at OSCON I got a golden ticket in a chocolate bar that gave me any MediaTemple dV-server for a year for free
<philipballew> philipballew.com is now down...
<pleia2> bkerensa: mediatemple had a killer outage on sunday :(
<pleia2> (fortunately I wasn't on call!)
<bkerensa> I'm unsure if they thought through the fact that their largest Dv for a year is $15k
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: Linode had a outage at fremont the other day
<pleia2> aha, but did you think through the pain of migrating off a $15k/yr box? :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I would never use all the space so I would have likely just shrinked it down :)
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> pleia2: I decided to take their 1GB dv anyways but I did test the coupon on their largest and it worked :P
<bkerensa> pleia2: You work for MT or one of their DC's?
<pleia2> the linode folks are in jersey so I've known them for a long time, and I'm bias :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you know psandin?
<pleia2> bkerensa: neither, the compay I work for has a client who has a couple servers over there
<pleia2> I don't think so
<bkerensa> pleia2: He is one of their support guys that was at OSCON... Apparently he is even from Oregon originally :) I got him uber tipsy and filmed him at the carnival
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> cool :)
 * bkerensa just remembered channel is logged
 * bkerensa whistles
<pleia2> lol
<akk> I thought Portland was very tech- and linux-heavy ... probably not the rest of Oregon, though.
<bkerensa> Linode is good people though... and they gave out $25 credits too... So I just spun down my Linode temporarily till the MT runs out
<bkerensa> akk: Portland is very.... Weird.... People use Ubuntu like crazy here but I don't think they know what Terminal is
<bkerensa> akk: I would say Oregon has more Ubuntu users then any other state hands down
<akk> Well, ubuntu does sort of try to hide things like terminals and cmdlines, and pretend they don't need them. :)
<bkerensa> akk: FreeGeek.org gives out hundreds of Ubuntu computers every month so the state is saturated with Ubuntu :P
<akk> Nice!
<grantbow> accrc.org aka. mcrc.org gives out quite a few each month. Not sure of the numbers.
<grantbow> in the bay area
<bkerensa> grantbow: Cool.... and Partimus does Fedora right?
<philipballew> akk linus lives near portland area I think
<grantbow> Ubuntu LTS with some Fedora running Sugar that we are starting to work with.
<pleia2> fedora would be too tricky to support for the core systems, we need a stable stopping point that's upgradable and the LTS releases work well for that
<bkerensa> philipballew: Yeah he lives in Beaverton I think but I imagine he doesnt like Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :)
<akk> I haven't even heard lately what distro Linus is using.
<pleia2> but we do know that he's using xfce ;)
<akk> Or hardware -- a while back he was using mostly Macs, but I think I heard otherwise recently.
<akk> Yeah, I did hear about the XFCE thing. :)
<philipballew> bkerensa, he has said that he likes the "easy to install systems" because he doesnt want to have to mess with configuring the system and he can just get right down to kernal development
<philipballew> i heard fedora a while back
<akk> It used to be fedora years ago, but dunno if that's still true. He does try new things and switch around sometimes.
<bkerensa> philipballew: Yeah but I read somewhere recently he was criticizing the Gnome3 look and Unity is not to many steps away
<philipballew> he hates gnome 3 I hear
<akk> Yeah, though it's not so much the look, it's the lack of functionality.
<philipballew> he used to be a kde user, then now xfce i think
<pleia2> he switched to xfce from gnome
<bkerensa> http://www.technewsworld.com/story/73026.html
<pleia2> gnome3 is "an unholy mess"
<bkerensa> based on that I think Linus would probably hate Unity just as much
<bkerensa> and I don't blame him
<akk> He was on KDE for a while because he was unhappy with gnome ... I think that was early in gnome2. Then after a few years, switched back to gnome (I wasn't clear why).
<philipballew> I wonder if the average ubuntu user likes it
<bkerensa> idk
<akk> Unity is a bit more functional than gnome3.
 * bkerensa thinks there should be a consensus for such drastic changes as moving to unity but oh well
<pleia2> gnome3 and unity are young and a major diversion from the norm, everyone is going to hate them until they get mature :)
<akk> Still missing a bunch of stuff and/or making things hard to access/discover.
<bkerensa> akk: Indeed but it has the menu system Linus talks about disliking
<philipballew> its hard to tell if the person, not involved in community, probably duel booting likes it as asking them is hard
<pleia2> bkerensa: it was either that or gnome3, which is just as crazy change-wise as unity, can't support gnome2 forever :(
<bkerensa> pleia2: gnome2 could be pushed or even made a little more crayola crayonish
 * bkerensa is not for all this integrated sidebar stuff
<bkerensa> its distracting and wastes system resources
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> I don't love the idea of sticking to old, unsupported stuff just because it's familiar
<pleia2> heh yeah, well I use xfce
<akk> I hate how everybody thinks they have to go all playskool just because Microsoft did it with Win XP.
 * philipballew wants to have a easier time moving his unity interface around
<bkerensa> I prefer efficient versus familiar
<bkerensa> akk: +1 to you
<akk> Great big buttons are okay if you're on a touchscreen, but unity doesn't really work for touchscreens yet anyway.
<pleia2> bkerensa: fortunately there are lots of options in linux!
<akk> They're awful if you're on a netbook or other low-res screen with a mouse.
<pleia2> if you want efficient, you can have efficient :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah but everyone will move eventually
<bkerensa> other distros will follow suit
<akk> I prefer efficient, but that means every new ubuntu release, I have to spend a bunch of time seeking out and killing all the new inefficiencies.
<akk> (Fortunately not for the desktop, my nice openbox setup doesn't have to change)
 * bkerensa will probably stay on Natty on laptop and just upgrade kernel and everything myself
<philipballew> ill probably give 11.10 a try. i think unity has potental to get better
<pleia2> yeah, unity will be much better in 11.10
 * pleia2 cleans up messy desk
<philipballew> I run xubuntu on 2v desktops, but unity on the laptop. there goal is still perfection by 12.04
 * philipballew remembers watching the uds keynote few years back about that
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, hey! did you get the flayer a few days ago?
 * bkerensa pokes MarkDude
<pleia2> MarkDude: green light on A's game Monday :)
<MarkDude> Cool pleia2
<MarkDude> Good to go
<pleia2> :)
<bkerensa> I love this longest Google+ hangout ever
<bkerensa> anyone else join this yet :)
<crashsystems> Anyone in this room have a CR-48 or another device running Chrome OS?
<crashsystems> I'm looking for someone to grab the .so plugin file for the new Netflix Chrome OS plugin so I can see if it will work in Ubuntu.
<bkerensa> crashsystems: It will not... One of Ubuntu Oregon members has one and sent me the plugin
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> you can get so far as Netflix.com but then the site checks your useragent
<crashsystems> :(
<crashsystems> well, what about spoofing the user agent?
<bkerensa> I dont think there is a chrome extension to do it yet
<bkerensa> honestly I dont think its gonna work
<bkerensa> lots of people have tried but I can send you the .so
<crashsystems> that would be great, thanks
<bkerensa> got a e-mail
<bkerensa> I can e-mail it to you
<crashsystems> mind if I pm it to you?
<bkerensa> sure go ahead
<crashsystems> thanks bkerensa. Btw did this come off a CR-48 or the Samsung Chromebook?
<bkerensa> CR-48
<crashsystems> and is netflixplugin.so the original filename?
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> you need to do: google-chrome -d --register-pepper-plugins="/opt/google/chrome/netflixplugin.so;application/x-ppapi-netflix"
<crashsystems> hmm, thats 32bit and I'm on a 64bit os...
<bkerensa> :P Damn looters in UK probably looted the canonical package carrying my ubuntu tshirt
<bkerensa> :P
 * bkerensa shakes fist
<bkerensa> so many people in the bay still use DSL
<bkerensa> =o
<akk> We use DSL because we run a server.
<akk> I think that's the most common reason ... though when we set this up (long ago) cable wasn't even an option.
<bkerensa> When I lived in San Fran I had DSL but I dont think I could ever go back to DSL now
<bkerensa> I can't do less then 15Mbit/5Mbit
<akk> I don't actually do that much high-bandwidth stuff anyway. Don't stream movies because I'd rather watch movies in the living room on the comfy sofa.
<bkerensa> akk: I stream but watch it in the comfort of my big pillow top bed :)
<bkerensa> Xbox Live
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> yeah, I don't care enough about streaming to buy new hardware for it and string that much ethernet cable (or a wifi repeater or something).
<bkerensa> I think if I combine my Netflix + Spotify/LastFM + Normal DL's = Tons of bandwidth consumption
<bkerensa> I have been going over 250GB for months now... Utterly surprised Comcast has not nuked me but I'm switching to Comcast Business Class soon I think
<jyo> pleia2: Just read your Partimus post. So how many LUGs are in the Bay Area again?
<pleia2> jyo: like a hundred thousand
<pleia2> http://linuxmafia.com/bale/
<bkerensa> Jono is about to do his Q+A
<bkerensa> pleia2: Will you be at OSCON next year?
<pleia2> bkerensa: doubtful
<bkerensa> :(
<pleia2> it's very expensive and I have limited time off next year (big vacation planned in january or february, wedding, honeymoon...)
<bkerensa> oh cool
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Well I will have to come to a Ubuntu CA event next time I'm down
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I still have friends and family down there :P
<pleia2> great :)
<nhaines> Shiny oneiric greeter screen is shiny.
<iheartubuntu> i think i solved my neighbors computer problem. i think it was overheating. the intake holes were all covered with lint. the rest of the inside didnt really look that dirty.
<iheartubuntu> i also ran memtests on all 4 mem sticks
<iheartubuntu> no errors on the newer 1GB chips, and there were two 256mb chips with one showing a couple of errors. usually its a bunch if there is an error
<iheartubuntu> so i took out the two small chips
<iheartubuntu> and ran a 5 hr memtest on the 2GBs and all was fine
<iheartubuntu> the hard drive was running hot at all times. maybe the heat inside the case had something to with the hard drive problems.
<iheartubuntu> i had trouble writing to zeros
<iheartubuntu> an ubuntu disk would no longer even see the drive. ultimate boot disc saw it every once in a while
<iheartubuntu> anyhow... i ordered a new drive and i thin kthats the prob
<iheartubuntu> right now i have ubuntu installed on a 4GB drive :) only 1.6GB left but it runs just fine
<iheartubuntu> the neighbor only uses the comp for accessing email and facebook, so that 4GB might even work out, but he wanted 160GB because it sounds impressive. only $25 on pricewatch.com so its all good
<akk> Wow, $25 for 160G.
<akk> And yeah, you can run ubuntu fine on 4Gb if you're not much of a pack-rat and know how to clean up, but you can be a lot lazier with 160.
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: what version of ubuntu?
<iheartubuntu> 10.10
<pleia2> ah, as of 11.04 Ubiquity won't install on less than 4.4
<iheartubuntu> he said "dont touch anything. i dont want it to look different. i want my BIG mail icon in the center where you put it"
<pleia2> (learned this the hard way - Xubuntu uses Ubiquity and had this hard-coded limit too, which is not good since Xubuntu is much smaller)
<pleia2> hah
<iheartubuntu> for a 36 oz cold mug of the beer of my choice, i'll do whatever he wants
<iheartubuntu> (computer related)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> clarification++
<iheartubuntu> just to be clear :)
<nhaines> Don't put the bad chips back in!
<pleia2> yeah, the extra 512M won't matter much anyway
<iheartubuntu> no no. he gets them. its only 512mb anyways
<nhaines> Also treat the failed drive as bad and only use it again to copy data off of it, then RMA it.
<akk> Ubiquity is the live CD installer?
<nhaines> akk: yes.
<iheartubuntu> the guy is hooked on ubuntu tho. his wife has endless problems with her vista laptop. he keeps telling her she needs ubuntu. she is for it, but wants to sit down and have me explain it to her
<iheartubuntu> RMA?
<iheartubuntu> return?
<iheartubuntu> its a barracuda drive
<iheartubuntu> ive seen more of those fail in my lifetime
<nhaines> Yes, if it's under warranty.  Wipe it and take it to a e-recycling center if not.
<pleia2> this is how we discovered the Ubiquity thing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/xubuntu-website/+bug/784020
<pleia2> ok, so it's not hard-coded, it's a feature ;)
<nhaines> Because this chat is logged, now I have to say that I'm a technical services support auditor for Western Digital, and the advice I give is my own and does not represent the opinion or policy of my employer.
<nhaines> Western Digital drives have the lowest failure rate in the industry.
<iheartubuntu> i did buy a WD drive
<nhaines> So it's not that our competitors make *bad* drives by any means, just that ours are better.  ;)
<iheartubuntu> baraccudas are Piece of  Shiny
<pleia2> nhaines: well, some of them do make bad drives :)
<akk> I've seen very little correlation between brand and failure, and I've stopped trying to keep track of "brand X is good, brand Y is flaky".
<nhaines> pleia2: I don't have an opinion on that.  ;)
<pleia2> note to self: "fireball" is not just a witty name for a drive, it's a description of what happens to it
<akk> Every time I buy a drive because "everyone says they're the best", it fails prematurely.
<nhaines> akk: the WD failure rate is independantly verified.  But all drives do fail eventually so backups are critical!
<akk> Right, nhaines (and yes, I've had good experiences with WD for quite a while now).
<nhaines> \o/
<pleia2> I've read some pretty scary articles about harddrive failure rates over the years, backup++
<nhaines> I have to say that our RMA process is pretty nice, and we try to make things easy.
<akk> Curiously, WD is the one people are always telling me I'm crazy to get. They used to have a bad rep, a long time ago.
<pleia2> I've always gone with WDs
<nhaines> Yeah, there was a stretch when the products were pretty lousy.  That was before I started working here.  Coincidence?
<akk> But I've had better luck than with IBM or Seagate drives everybody says are awesome (I'm sure it's just random luck, not meaning to bash IBM or Seagate).
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> I just had an old Maxtor drive start to fail... although I haven't ruled out the computer entirely.
<pleia2> 2 hours until SF ubuntu hour, then debian dinner \o/
<iheartubuntu> sounds like fun!
<iheartubuntu> we have a meeting coming up sunday. where can i please find the link for the topics
<pleia2> click on the "meetings" page on ubuntu-california.org
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/Current
<pleia2> or that :)
<rww> currently, the topic is the rather riveting "Your agenda item here"
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> there, I added an agenda item
<iheartubuntu> I have 13 topics to add so...
<iheartubuntu> (jk)
<iheartubuntu> how is that netflix???
<pleia2> awesome :)
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: over the internets game night? :)
<iheartubuntu> ohhhh yah
<pleia2> yay!
<iheartubuntu> figure out the type of game
<pleia2> I haven't looked at games in far too long
<iheartubuntu> best time (i think right after the meetings on sunday nites)
<iheartubuntu> i'm putting some stuff together on a variety of games to have something to talk about
<pleia2> nice
<iheartubuntu> akk have you heard of Comet C/2010 X1 (Elenin)? Supposedly a big rock 50k miles in diameter headed towards earth.
<nhaines> Only in a general sense.  The orbit is extremely stable and poses zero danger for at least the next 2000 years.
<rww> I still want multiplayer nethack.
<nhaines> rww: +1
<pleia2> nhaines: killfear :)
<iheartubuntu> Ive come across (maybe dubious) some websites saying when elenin lines up with other planets, big earthquakes occur.
<pleia2> (that's my opposite of a killjoy, see?)
<iheartubuntu> i tried minecraft for the first time the other day
<iheartubuntu> it felt like DOOM version 1.0
<akk> iheartubuntu: Haven't heard much about it, except I guess it's going to be fairly unimpressive visually.
<nhaines> Math makes that impossible.
<akk> iheartubuntu: Anyone saying anything about planets lining up causing other phenomena has never tried to do the actual calculations.
<pleia2> foss games would probably be preferable to most
<akk> Especially with a comet that has less gravitational attraction (from here) than you holding your coffee mug over your head.
<iheartubuntu> im worried the 1st person shooter games are going to deter people from wanting to join in.
<pleia2> planets lining up make good television though
<rww> multiplayer VVVVVV with guns would be amusing too
<iheartubuntu> ii remember growing up there was a guy named gordon michael scallion with an "earth changes" map showing california under water. it was supposed to happen in 2000
<nhaines> akk: minecraft is fun.  It's sort of explorey and sort of LEGO-y.
<pleia2> 2000 was a very disappointing year :P
<nhaines> 2038 is the one to watch out for.
<iheartubuntu> whats in 2038
<akk> nothing real :)
<akk> wait, that's when unix time runs out?
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: Unix Mellennium Bug.
<iheartubuntu> ubuntu becomes a neural network
<nhaines> akk: yup!  Also I'm not sure how I misspelled millennium.
<iheartubuntu> how does it run out?
<nhaines> Also known as epoch fail.  :)
<iheartubuntu> Ytwenty38 coming...
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
<iheartubuntu> life is going to be different then. we'll be flying in cars and all.
 * pleia2 reminds iheartubuntu that 1970 was 41 years ago, and 2038 is less than 30 away
<nhaines> I'll take my hoverboard, thank you.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> teleporter and I'm set
<akk> jetpack!
<akk> yeah, a teleporter would be more useful
<iheartubuntu> pizzahut will just appear in the oven
<akk> iheartubuntu: Like Wonkavision? :)
<pleia2> I always worried about interception
<nhaines> You think Picard ever changed his mind?  "Computer.  Tea, Earl Grey... not."
<jtatum> no.
<jtatum> picard was known for being decisive about tea.
<iheartubuntu> By 2038 our cars will be able to produce 1.21 gigawatts of electrical power!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> replicators would be awesome
<pleia2> delivery.com comes close
<pleia2> :)
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: Didn't they say in the 60s that cars would be flying by 2010?
<nhaines> Argh, another call where the agent asks for a serial number and the customer asks if that's the number labeled "P/N".
<nhaines> Yes, sir.  The P is silent.
<akk> Pserial
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> It would annoy me less if they weren't stacked on two different lines, right next to each other.
<akk> And the other one says S/N, I'm guessing?
<nhaines> Yup!
<DarkwingDuck> P/N (Part Number) S/N (Serial Number)?
<DarkwingDuck> Thats what the Navy had it listed as :D
<bkerensa> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Along with NCN, NIIN and a few others
<DarkwingDuck> Had like 4 numbers for everything
<nhaines> Yeah, P/N: xxx and immediately under that S/N: xxx
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-11
<bkerensa> Bug in Mailman version 2.1.13
<bkerensa> We're sorry, we hit a bug!
<bkerensa> ;( Excellent
<nhaines> Well, guess I know what I'm wearing at Ubucon maybe!  http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?currency=USD&products_id=879
<nhaines> Or else an orange Ubucon shirt.  ;)
<pleia2> oh nice
<bkerensa> pleia2: I so used your Ubuntu Hour e-mail as a template and forgot to remove a line
<nhaines> pleia2: he left your cell phone number in, but I'm sure it won't be a problem.
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-or/2011-August/000195.html
<bkerensa> =/ says Ubuntu Hour SF
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> doh :)
<bkerensa> palmface
<pleia2> well, anyone from OR is welcome to come...
<nhaines> Sounds like a good thing to fix in the followup reminder in two weeks.  :)
<bkerensa> Next time I come down I will come to a event... I go to California about once a year
<bkerensa> Its kind of cool because I have lots of friends in SF and have family that owns a condo in San Bruno then my cousin lives in Napa valley so I get to bounce around for a week
<pleia2> huh, for once our debian dinner had more attendees than the ubuntu hour had (5 vs 8)
<pleia2> I guess that should be 8 vs 5
<pleia2> but you get the point :)
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: have you tried 3.0 on debian/ubuntu?
<pleia2> the kernel?
<DarkwingDuck> aye
<pleia2> nope
<DarkwingDuck> bugger
<pleia2> btw, you owe philip and email, he made a kickin' flyer for the jam!
<pleia2> showed it off at the ubuntu hour :)
<pleia2> s/and/an
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> We have been talking about it.
<pleia2> cool
<DarkwingDuck> We hosting that and I'll have two Kubuntu Jams setup.
<DarkwingDuck> Online that is.
<pleia2> nice
<DarkwingDuck> Doing a Kubuntu Bug Jam and a Kubuntu Doc Jam.
<pleia2> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Then the SD Jam will have testing, upgrading (If I get my server up and running as a local mirror) and bugs along with helping new people and introducing Ubuntu
<pleia2> that's great
<DarkwingDuck> I'll be adding it to the loco stuff.
<pleia2> will you be at the meeting sunday evening?
<DarkwingDuck> Yes.
<pleia2> I think SD is the only area with plans at the moment, maybe talkign about it will inspire others ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Wow... leading the way for the fist time in... ever.
<pleia2> jono usually does one near him, get yours planned first!
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> it's nice to have a jono, then I can leave the state and not feel bad about abandoning the bay area to a jamless weekend
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> http://www.ubuntu-california.org/
<bkerensa> tango down
<bkerensa> =o
<iheartubuntu> Hi all. Are there any other Ubuntu Hours or events for today to be posted on the Ubuntu CA twitter feed? Any in the next week? My calendar only shows the team meeting comping up.
<iheartubuntu> coming, not comping or computering :|
<nhaines> Summer has traditionally been a slower time for the team.
 * bkerensa drools my first android tablet arrived today and I didnt pay a penny for it
<bkerensa> :D
<iheartubuntu> bkerensa - make sure you feed it regularly
<iheartubuntu> :)
<bkerensa> mm
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> I havent even opened the box yet
<bkerensa> Im kind not even amazed :)
<jyo> HELLO HELLO
<jyo> OOPS
<jyo> sweet, wrote my first irssi script named lowercase.pl but did uc instead of lc. d'oh.
<pleia2> haha, nicely done
<jyo> pleia2: thanks! hopefully, i'll get my 'avoid typing mtr example.com on irc' script done soon. :)
<pleia2> hehe
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> :) Anyone wanna trade a Android Tablet for a CR-48? :)
<bkerensa> jk
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: ping
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: pong
<nhaines> intercepted!
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<nhaines> \o/
<DarkwingDuck> I was asking about Kernel 3.0 and Ubuntu yesterday... I just answered my own question... 11.10 A3
<nhaines> Ah.  oneiric's had the 3.0 kernel for a few weeks now.  :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, just installed it.
<nhaines> I just uninstalled it actually.
<nhaines> And now I'm reinstalling in virtual machines.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm running it on my laptop with RAID
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: oops, I assumed you were asking because it was in A3
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: No, someone from my LUG was asking and I hadn't run Oneiric yet.
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: you can use packages.ubuntu.com for that sort of thing.
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: ??
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<pleia2> nhaines: oh nooooo, they're coming out with a red 3ds next month
<pleia2> I think I still like the blue one more
<nhaines> pleia2: haha, well, at least we get 20 free games!
<nhaines> (Make sure you connect to the Nintendo eShop tonight before 8:59pm!)
<pleia2> I haven't actually bought one yet
<nhaines> :o
 * pleia2 spent all her money on her fiance's wedding band last week!
<pleia2> more than all actually, it's going to be an expensive year :)
<nhaines> hehe  :)
<pleia2> so I decided I have to wait until the price drop
<nhaines> Walmart and Target already dropped the price and Best Buy is price matching.
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot! Looks like I'm getting a Droid Charge on donation
<akk> Woot!
<bkerensa> DarkwingDuck: A what and from who?
<DarkwingDuck> 4G cell phone
<bkerensa> DarkwingDuck: How did you swing a donation of that?
<bkerensa> :D
<DarkwingDuck> :D Doing Android hacking for a couple years
<bkerensa> cool
<bkerensa> I need to figure out how to put Official Android apps on a unsupported device
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> I tried just getting the apks and installing them but some dont work
<bkerensa> :P
<nhaines> What are "official" Android apps?
<bkerensa> Marketplace apps
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> Better to just install Android Market on the device.  :)
<bkerensa> will that work
<bkerensa> wont the marketplace apk just say the device is not registered?
<nhaines> It did for my coworker when I did it to his tablet last week.
<nhaines> It depends on what isn't being supported... is it the Google experience apps, or are you thinking of an app that requires a specific model of phone?
<bkerensa> I just want like Google Read, voice, google+, tweetdeck etc
<nhaines> Yeah, you'll just need the Android Market and the Google account registration thingy.
<bkerensa> and good sources for working copies of those
<bkerensa> dont wanna waste my time getting broken ones :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-12
<nhaines> Time to head to Ubuntu Hour Lake Forest.
<jledbetter> DarkwingDuck, UBT meeting happening now in #ubuntu-meeting
<jyo> boo
<jledbetter> DarkwingDuck, I'm sorry :(
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> The council is in shambles.
<DarkwingDuck> jledbetter:  Is PhilW trolling?
<jledbetter> DarkwingDuck, I have no idea. I'm very confused. I think I should be drinking whatever some others are :)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> ++
<pleia2> precious 3ds
<nhaines> pleia2: how do you like it so far? :)
<pleia2> nhaines: I love it :)
<pleia2> I checked - I bought my ds lite in 2006, it was time for new shiny
<nhaines> pleia2: I basically get every Nintendo system. I'm only missing the GBA micro!
<bkerensa> nhaines: I tried installing the market apk but then it said I needed to add an account to continue and when I clicked add account it did nothing
<bkerensa> :P
<nhaines> bkerensa: yeah, you need to add the Google account module, that's all.
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> which apk is that
<bkerensa> there are so many?
<bkerensa> :P
<nhaines> Not sure, sorry. I saw in a cookbook for rooting a coworker's tablet but I didn't pay attention. I just downloaded.
<bkerensa> :) Its ok... The roms I have found only have windows toolkits kinda sucks
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> I've only ever owned the NES, Wii and DS Lite
<pleia2> my sister had the original Game Boy
<DarkwingDuck> I like my PS3
<pleia2> I had a PS2
<pleia2> (sold that before moving to Cali)
 * bkerensa is going to try and run this Android firmware kit via wine (hope I dont brick)
<pleia2> good luck
<nhaines> Wine doesn't have hardware access.
<bkerensa> Yeah I just thought about that :)
<bkerensa> I also remembered Amazon offers almost the same apps as android market but for none OHA android devices :)
<bkerensa> I'm probably gonna attempt to put ubuntu on here tonight I figure if I brick this one I got two other tablets coming in the next week so eh
<philipballew> Id say game cube's are where its at
<nhaines> I love my GameCube. I'm happy my Wii is backwards compatible.
<philipballew> There is a hack im thinking of doing there i take a lcd screen and solder it to the video output cable and I now have a portiable game cube
<philipballew> http://hackaday.com/2008/12/14/gamecube-with-built-in-screen/
<philipballew> ^might be a project one day
<philipballew> does anyone here do nintendo emulators?
<philipballew> started a few years ago and never looked back
<nhaines> I should have learned to program for the NES. But I didn't.
<philipballew> I use mupen64plus and dolphin. both are nice
<nhaines> I keep origina hardware. :)
<bkerensa> I wonder how big the entire canonical repos are
<bkerensa> like all packages combined
<philipballew> im sure they say somewhere
<philipballew> just apt-get install everythng and see how bug the download would be
<philipballew> *big
<DarkwingDuck> Looks like I'll be working to help setup SCaLE this next time.
<seidos> coooooool
<seidos> DarkwingDuck: maybe you can help me figure out what i should do with this ninja hood
<seidos> actually, i should probably wear a suit to the next SCaLE and take the job search more seriously
<seidos> that may backfire though
<seidos> maybe i can build a decision support system to help me decide :(
<akk> Wear a suit if you want people to think you're a business person checking out this linux thing for the first time. :)
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<seidos> hmmm, that may be an idea
<seidos> maybe i'll bring more than one change of clothes
<seidos> i had far too much fun at the last SCaLE
<jledbetter> akk, lol True
<seidos> not that there's anything wrong with business persons interested in linux for the first time
<seidos> i was kind of bummed the last SCaLE wasn't mentioned in the LA Times
<jledbetter> Well if you're looking for a job as one that knows Linux, probably not good to look like 'em :)
<seidos> there is no tie
<akk> I thought it was mentioned in the Times. Or was that the previous year?
<seidos> well, maybe it was prior to it occuring, but the following day i didn't see anything
<akk> And yeah, newbies are awesome (whether business people or other), but that's not what you want to look like when job hunting.
<seidos> perhaps i missed the issue
<seidos> the guys at the IBM booth were wearing suits
<seidos> not sure if they know Linux :)
<seidos> maybe i should bring a spear
<akk> It's always funny when a company has a booth at a linux conference and the booth is all windows machines.
<jledbetter> spear?
<akk> That used to describe more than half the booths at LinuxWorld, especially from the big companies like HP and IBM.
<seidos> jledbetter: job hunting
<seidos> lulz
<nhaines> akk: At SCaLE6X, HP had Edubuntu on their machines.  :)
<akk> I think SCALE's a lot better than LW was -- LW always attracted the really corporate displays aiming at business/enterprise users.
<pleia2> someone at the bay area debian meeting said the same thing (and mentioned that it morphed into OSW and eventually died)
<pleia2> the Open Source Business Conference was like that too, but at least they set their clear expectations in the event title :)
<seidos> love is trailmix
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-13
<philipballew> if i have a desktop with ddr 3200 ram can i just stick any ram with ddr into it and it will run?
<pleia2> your best best is looking up the specs for the motherboard (the short answer is "it depends")
<pleia2> and typically you want all the ram to be the same speed and size (some motherboards won't even run, or will run poorly, if they aren't identical)
<philipballew> hum. alright. Makes sense in practice i guess
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, how goes it!
<seidos> hola
<seidos> has anyone read the "the lifelong activist"?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-14
<gantrixx> I'm having trouble troubleshooting a mounting problem
<iheartubuntu> i would lile to introduce maksim (makushimu) to the california team chat. he found us through the pasadena ubuntu hour. woohoo!
<makushimu> Hello!
<pleia2> welcome makushimu :)
<makushimu> Thank you =)
<iheartubuntu> had a great yard sale yesterday and gave out 10 ubuntu discs. i cant believe i slept 12 hours last night :) so tired
<iheartubuntu> hi seidos how are you
<iheartubuntu> i started up a linkedin acct. if anyone is interested in connecting there, i am at: http://www.linkedin.com/in/iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> has anyone heard of fiverr.com ? you can find a ton of projects and services people will do for $5. some interesting things there :)
 * pleia2 remembers to send out meeting reminders \o/
<pleia2> some days are harder than others :)
<bkerensa> =o
 * grantbow waves from berkeleylug.com meeting
 * seidos waves back
<grantbow> jdeslip is here with 11 of our closest LUG friends.
<seidos> word
<iheartubuntu> sweet
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-06
<pleia2> Darkwing: pong
<toddc> you said that then my KB locked up till I rebooted
<toddc> wrong channel
<scientes> woot, touchdown on mars
<nhaines> Wheels down, with two hires images coming back.
<nhaines> That'll be it until Odyssey rises again: http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/msl/multimedia/raw/
<darthrobot> Title: [Mars Science Laboratory: Raw Images]
<scientes> https://twitter.com/MarsCuriosity/status/232352290919567361/photo/1/large
<darthrobot> Title: [Twitter / MarsCuriosity: No photo or it didn't happen? ...]
<scientes> their raw server is hammered
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-07
<bkerensa> scientes: my G+ has some exclusive MSL photos ;p
<MarkDude> Fancy bkerensa
<bkerensa> Hopefully have some video soon :D
<MarkDude> No doubt
<scientes> sexy https://www.miniand.com/products/Hackberry%20A10%20Developer%20Board#buy
<darthrobot> Title: [Miniand Tech - your one stop shop for mini PCs and hobby tech - Hackberry A10 Developer Board]
<pleia2> bkerensa: partimus got an email from a high school teacher in central WA who is looking for some help with computers in his school, know of anyone? (or can I put him in touch with you to find someone?)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Uhh perhaps valorie or someone in WA LoCo? They are pretty dormant but someone might rise to the occasion
<bkerensa> you can CC me
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> ok, will do, thanks
<MarkDude> Also think that Free Geek Vancouver- or maybe the Mothership in Portland might help
<MarkDude> cc me also if you could :)
<pleia2> MarkDude: it's already taken care of, no need to overwhelm the fellow :)
<MarkDude> Tacoma had a FG group at one point.
<pleia2> thanks for the recommendation
<MarkDude> Cool, let me know if there are any issues- more likely tho- bkerensa can use this as chance to talk with FG Vancouver
<MarkDude> They are more active than Portland in some ways
<MarkDude> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/ is a dead link
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam - Ubuntu Wiki]
 * MarkDude was hoping to send book request to O'Reilly
<pleia2> works fine for me
 * MarkDude aasumes it is ok to have books sent to philballew, as long as he gets some of them to pleia2 in a timely manne
<MarkDude> manner.
<MarkDude> Cool thx
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> oh no, please don't give me any books
 * pleia2 has no space
<MarkDude> Oh, ok. I was thinking more like 3-4 book, with goal to hand them out at Ubuntu Hour
<MarkDude> and you would not need to take them home
<MarkDude> Just more a way to share them- and not have any more things added to your watchlist
<pleia2> oh sure, you're welcome to come to an UH to give out books
<pleia2> I just really don't have space, even temporarily (I'm already holding on to a lot of stuff at the moment, closet is full and I'm having guests this month)
 * MarkDude assumed the main thing was making sure leadership did not have extra work for this
<MarkDude> So Phil said he would do this.
<akk> I'm sure we can find a way to get books distributed that doesn't require pleia2 to store them.
<akk> Where do they need to get?
<bkerensa> akk: O'Reilly will ship to whomever needs to get them it doesn't have to be a single POC since each request will need shipping info
<akk> yay, no pleia-storage needed at all, then :)
<bkerensa> nope
<bkerensa> akk: In fact here is a list of contacts for books at all the tech book publishers that have User Group programs
<bkerensa> http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/08/07/resources-for-ubuntu-locos
<darthrobot> Title: [Resources for Ubuntu LoCo's - Benjamin Kerensa dot Com Benjamin Kerensa dot Com]
 * MarkDude always figured the term Loco would not be annoying at one point, still not happened .
<MarkDude> Great list bkerensa
<bkerensa> The Dilemma = Painting above the cupboards above my sink
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> I can't wait to move on to painting my office... Ubuntu Orange paint is acquired :)
<MarkDude> Yay for Orange
 * MarkDude can get some Blue paid for if you want it :D
 * MarkDude will be back next week- we should meet up for lunch or sumthin
<MarkDude> Yay, Portlandia
<pleia2> MarkDude: send hugs to my PHL friends please :)
 * pleia2 sad to miss fosscon
<MarkDude> Me too
 * MarkDude cant go now
<pleia2> oh no!
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> Actual work
<pleia2> will they be able to fill your slot?
 * MarkDude is making a video for what he was gonna say
<MarkDude> Did not know until last night
<MarkDude> Trying to find a replacement now
 * pleia2 nods
<scientes> what are you presenting?
<MarkDude> Backup plan is making a video that talks of geeknics, and events
<MarkDude> were :)
<MarkDude> Local community, Geeknics, and recruiting for FOSS
<bkerensa> MarkDude: you will be up in PDX?
<MarkDude> Yep bkerensa
<MarkDude> Work related
<bkerensa> huh I might be available next week for lunch
<MarkDude> Cool
 * MarkDude will be there until 22nd
<scientes> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/systemd-devel/2012-August/006066.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[systemd-devel] [PATCH] man: ship systemd-udevd as the real manpage]
<scientes> "
<scientes> (Yes, udev on non-systemd systems is in our eyes a dead end, in case you
<scientes> haven't noticed it yet. I am looking forward to the day when we can drop
<scientes> that support entirely.)
<scientes> "
<philballew> new layout I see bkerensa
<bkerensa> yeah
<pleia2> philballew: meeting stuff? I can do it if needed, just let me know
 * philballew is doing meeting stuff now
<pleia2> thank you :)
<MarkDude> philballew, I need two things from you
<philballew> yes
<MarkDude> Your address, and the link to the book page
<philballew> alright. Ill do just that right now
<MarkDude> Googles did not help me here
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-08
<bkerensa> philballew: http://soundcloud.com/bkerensa/cloud-magic
<darthrobot> Title: [Cloud Magic by Benjamin Kerensa on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free]
<bkerensa> ^ Theme Music for UDS-R Plenaries :P
 * philballew listens
<philballew> I might be there
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> I won't be
<philballew> bkerensa, will never leave the west cost
<bkerensa> Oh no I disagree
<bkerensa> If UDS is on the East Coast I have no problem going
<bkerensa> I might go up to Vancouver BC soon  :D
<philballew> bkerensa, You and the or loco should rent a van and drive to the next uds
<bkerensa> the next UDS is in copenhagen... I don't think that would work well
<bkerensa> plus almost all of our LoCo is sponsored to every UDS anyways
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> Either Canonical or their employers pay their travel
<philballew> You must feel really cool!
<MarkDude> philballew, they ARE cool, they contribute to Ubuntu in a great manner
<philballew> Agreed MarkDude
<MarkDude> Dont get me wrong I like to tease Ben, but his leadership and stuff done are NOT on that list ;D
<bkerensa> philballew: heh I don't get sponsored everytime... Just the Canonical and Google folks up here
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I'm telling yeah man... Richmond fumes did not do you good
<philballew> These no Canonical people is Sacramento
<philballew> Im alone in a ubuntu world
<nhaines> Okay, so today's what-if was worth the wait: http://what-if.xkcd.com/6/
<darthrobot> Title: [Glass Half Empty]
<akk> nhaines: I don't understand why the water on the left isn't falling. Are we in a gravity-free zone?
<pleia2> hehe "free glass"
<akk> heh
<nhaines> akk: not enough time.
<nhaines> akk: it does fall, but it's also pushed into the glass by air pressure, plus the glass is being pushed up faster.
<akk> I kinda wish he'd quantify that ... it's hard to believe the glass would get sucked up before the water fell even a tiny amount.
<akk> Seems at least worth mentioning.
<pleia2> there are shuttles from civic center
<pleia2> er
<pleia2> hi window focus
<philballew> seems confusing!
<philballew> pleia2, I think Ill come to your ubuntu hour tomorrow
<pleia2> philballew: yay!
<philballew> I need a way to beat this heat
<pleia2> it's not hot here :)
<akk> Supposed to be a lot hotter tomorrow (today wasn't too bad here, tomorrow might be).
<akk> Which means it'll probably be lovely in SF. :)
<pleia2> yeah, high of 71 tomorrow
<philballew> triple digits today iirc here
<philballew> its not that bad when you dont have smoke and therefor can afford to be outside if you need to, but when
<pleia2> high around 70 all weekend, which will be beautiful, I'll be at outside lands
<philballew> i am riding say 8 miles on a bike its hard
<philballew> 70 sounds beautiful.
<akk> Yeah, it's rough when you have to bike to get somewhere.
<\sh> good evening...
<scientes> especially when you have to paint a bike shed to put it in
<\sh> can someone give me some good locations to go to in SF? (not the tourist stuff pls ;)) or eventually to meet some ubuntu folks in SF or Concord round about the 15th/16th of August?
<scientes> the Golden Gate National Recreation Area
<scientes> in Marin
<\sh> any good pubs/bars/restaurants not to be missed?
<\sh> btw...is anyone of you going to the kiss/moetley crue concert in concord on the 16th?
<philballew> Bay area smart people:
<philballew> So in SF, are there areas that are safe at night, and one's that are not?
<nhaines> Somebody tell philballew about the Tenderloin district.
<nhaines> TIL: Benjamin Kerensa thinks "mean't" is a word.
<nhaines> Which reminds me that I love the built-in spell checker in Android 4.1
<bkerensa> nhaines: where did you see this? And yes it was probably my auto-correct =/
<bkerensa> or perhaps not
<bkerensa> pleia2 almost killed me for my apostrophe usage earlier ;p
<nhaines> bkerensa: https://plus.google.com/115750270177636397262/posts/DqDUFDNNB2Z
<darthrobot> Title: [Benjamin Kerensa - Google+ - Papa John's CEO says he doesn't support the Affordable Care…]
<bkerensa> ahh that was via mobile
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> Swype can be a blessing and a curse!
<nhaines> I like the word prediction in the stock keyboard.  Also it can decypher some really lazy typing from me.
<bkerensa> Swype?
<bkerensa> I kind of wish their was an app that ran everything through "After the Deadline"
<nhaines> Android keyboard that gets me up to about 45wpm or so.
<bkerensa> wow
<bkerensa> nhaines: Nuclear Dirt -> http://goo.gl/maps/cYF1l
<darthrobot> [R: maps.google.com] Title: [Treasure Island, San Francisco, CA - Google Maps]
<nhaines> Would make a good power source!
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> Not this stuff
<bkerensa> Its all radioactive soil, metal and concrete
<bkerensa> perhaps the biggest blocker for Treasure Island ever becoming fully used
<bkerensa> too many tons of radioactive waste that they cant move
<philballew> oh hello California!
<MarkDude> philballew, - when you endorse sumthin' we can call it PBA
<MarkDude> philballew, approved
 * philballew sticks his thumbs up
<bkerensa> philballew: stay away from the Tenderloin
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nhaines: ^
<nhaines> bkerensa: ha, thanks.  :)
<MarkDude> philballew, are you wearing the Jesus sandals to the Tenderloin?
<bkerensa> Who thought Ubuntu was using popularity? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137015/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Pastebin]
<MarkDude> ROFL- Fedora forums? Dont go there, waste of time
<MarkDude> 431 users- lol
<MarkDude> The only thing it is missing is under construction gifs- to make it as relevant as geocities
<pleia2> is this the part where we get to brag about what ubuntuforums.org member number we are? ;)
<MarkDude> Anyone that steps in and tries to argue Community with Ubuntu folks- has lost fromn the start
<MarkDude> I mean Mint has users, not really a Community
<MarkDude> An awesome one no less :)
<pleia2> greg-g: wait, CC-BY doesn't mean free-for-all?!
<pleia2> (it made me flinch too)
<pleia2> speaking of CC-BY, one of my street car photos is getting published in a book (with attribution) :)
<greg-g> pleia2: YAY!
<greg-g> congrats!
<greg-g> you do have a bunch of good streetcar photos!
<pleia2> yeah, taken with my phone!
<pleia2> the author is sending me a copy too
<greg-g> now that's pretty classy
<greg-g> what is the book?
<pleia2> it's actually a book about the F-Line itself, by a retired Muni F-Line operator
<greg-g> oh, interesting
<greg-g> I like niche books
<pleia2> I like train books!
<pleia2> I actually learned recently that the trolley museum I grew up near (and always nagged my parents to bring me to) is actually the largest electric railway museum in the world
<pleia2> which may not be a big deal to you california people, but I grew up in *maine* - we don't have the biggest of anything!
<pleia2> shame I found out about this weeks after my maine trip, I'll have to go next time
<MarkDude> Thats cool pleia2
<pleia2> for certain values of "cool" I realized I just went pretty far into railway nerd territory there :)
<MarkDude> On an irc channel?
<pleia2> touche
<MarkDude> If you idle on irc, you start in geek/nerd area at get go :D
 * MarkDude still laughs about not wanting to get on irc, and now idles in 20 or so channels
<pleia2> wendar did a talk at OSCON about using Ubuntu to help with home automation stuff and she talked about how she had little arduino devices that would do all kinds of things, like change colors of lights and things when someone said her nick on irc so she wouldn't have to be at her desk all the time
<pleia2> I was like :D :D :D
<MarkDude> Oh no, I want that
<MarkDude> hella
<greg-g> pleia2: cool! (re biggest electric railway museum)
<pleia2> oh yeah, ubuntu hour and debian dinner tonight
<pleia2> I hope philip makes it
<MarkDude> akk, I was wondering if we could ship the other half of Oreilly books to you, and have you meet up with scientes
<akk> Where is scientes? That sounds okay with me if we can arrange to get together.
<bkerensa> we need a Ubuntu Bus
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> As long as it's at least 32 bit and parallel. :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-09
<greg-g> akk++
<pleia2> free hot chocolate to the first person who arrives!
<pleia2> (they accidentally made it)
<pleia2> haha, philip got it
<pleia2> and he's wearing the same shirt as me
<pleia2> now eps and grantbow are here :)
<pleia2> hahaha another quantal shirt!
<nUboon2age> For an IRC client I'm using AndChat on my phone and on my new ZaTab, and
<nUboon2age> Really liking it
<nUboon2age> Just sayin'. Previously I'd looked at different things and not latched on to anything, .
<nUboon2age1> Does anyone have an IRC client recommendation for iPhone?
<philballew> hey SteevB whats up
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-10
<nUboon2age> jtatum, jledbetter whats the thought for this month? I came last month but nobody else was there
<nhaines> I have nothing on topic to contribute to the channel at the moment, so instead I come bearing a gift: http://i.imgur.com/s7tOH.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [119672]
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> Actually I was fighting with Windows 8 in a VM earlier.  But VirtualBox 4.2 Beta 1 is a little broken too.  So I was fighting both of them.
<pleia2> oh fun
<pleia2> who won? :)
<nhaines> I did, because I shut everything down and am playing Super Mario 3D Land instead.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines++
<pleia2> rww was at the ubuntu hour & debian dinner last night, he had his 3ds
 * pleia2 learned this upon returning home :)
<scientes> 3ds?
<nhaines> Apparently there were some stages I had completed but without gold flags, so I am remedying this.  Also I can see the director of a Nintendo news site is playing New Super Mario Bros. 2 so I await a review.
<nhaines> Haha, yes, he mentioned that to me and now I have his friend code.  :)
<scientes> nhaines, why don't you use virt-manager + qemu-kvm?
<scientes> its way better than vb
<pleia2> scientes: nintendo handheld
<nhaines> scientes: the Nintendo 3DS is an autostereoscopic handheld gaming device.
<scientes> nhaines, except its more of a client with a rootkit
<scientes> it searches out wifis to connect to when booting, and auto-downloads updates
<scientes> and if it detects tampering it bricks itsself
<scientes> get an openpandora
<scientes> http://openpandora.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [OpenPandora]
<nhaines> Are we no longer talking about hypervisors?
<scientes> we talk about everythin gin here
<nhaines> Antecedents.
<scientes> i was talking about the root-kit part of 3ds
<nhaines> Signed auto-update from the manufacturer is not a rootkit.
<scientes> its a manufacture-controller rootkit
<scientes> cause you can't turn it off
<nhaines> That's not what rootkit means and you can turn it off.
<scientes> or rather, non-free controlling software
<scientes> i've heard its impossible to turn off
<nhaines> There's a switch on the side of the unit that disables wireless.
<scientes> well you have to admit that even if that works its far from optimal
<nhaines> I don't admit it.  Updates are downloaded automatically but not installed automatically anyway.
<nhaines> Besides, I'm not interested in homebrew or piracy.  I bought the system to play Nintendo games.  If I wanted to do homebrew I'd just use an emulator.
<scientes> http://hexus.net/gaming/news/3ds/26716-forced-nintendo-3ds-firmware-updates-combat-piracy/
<darthrobot> Title: [Forced Nintendo 3DS firmware updates to combat piracy - 3DS - News - HEXUS.net]
<nhaines> Meanwhile in 2012, updates are automatically downloaded but you are prompted to install, and then must read and accept an EULA before the install begins.
<nhaines> I'm not the least bit interested in gaming on an OpenPandora device, but I would totally take this out drinking so I can code and drink.
<scientes> what are the good games?
<nhaines> scientes: There are a few, but Super Mario 3D Land, Mario Kart 7, Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy, Kid Icarus, The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening DX, Super Mario Bros., and The Legend of Zelda are my current favorites.
<pleia2> I like 3D land a lot more than the regular SMB one
<nhaines> pleia2: but it's a classic!
<pleia2> yeah well :)
<pleia2> perhaps I was just wanting something new
<nhaines> pleia2: I would actually *love* to see Super Mario Bros. 2 on 3DS Virtual Console.
<pleia2> I loved SMB2
<pleia2> I got to play the princess :) she floats
<pleia2> I have it for my Wii actually
<nhaines> So do I, but I'd prefer it if I could play it on the go and also where no one can see me die repeatedly.  :)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> yeah, I have a massive TV, people across the street at the art school can watch me die
 * pleia2 draws shade
<nhaines> haha :)
<bkerensa> oh duh
 * bkerensa couldnt figure out why Pushover was not sending IRC notifications
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I flashed a new rom
<nhaines> pleia2: Oh good, this just happened to me [NSFW - profanity]: http://penny-arcade.com/comic/2011/11/16
<darthrobot> [503] Title: [503 Service Unavailable]
<nhaines> Also darthrobot lies.
<pleia2> Error 503 Service Unavailable :(
<nhaines> pleia2: keep F5ing.  :)  It came up for me second try.
<nhaines> pleia2: the newspost is also relevant: http://www.penny-arcade.com/2011/11/16
<darthrobot> [503] Title: [503 Service Unavailable]
<pleia2> it hates me
<philballew> I tried and had nothing
 * philballew runs away to his hole and cries
<bkerensa> =o
<nhaines> Now I will try world 7-[scary airship]
<nhaines> Which should definitely be a Unicode codepoint.
<pleia2> ah, friend has arrived! night all
 * pleia2 go be social
<philballew> Social, whats that?
<nhaines> pleia2: have fun!  :)
<Darkwing> bkerensa: ping
<bkerensa> Darkwing: pong
<pleia2> Darkwing: you need to start giving some context to these pings :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, August 26th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> btw, this request was put in: http://www.jonobacon.org/2012/08/09/free-official-ubuntu-book-for-approved-loco-teams-2/
<darthrobot> Title: [Free Official Ubuntu Book For Approved LoCo Teams | jonobacon@home]
<scientes> MarkDude, akk....isn't here...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-12
<MarkDude> http://twit.tv/show/know-how/5
<darthrobot> Title: [Know How... 5 | TWiT.TV]
<MarkDude> Podcast- help an old pc with Linux
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-06
<troyready> Anyone had any good experiences in spreading the word about the Edge? I've been pleasantly surprised by the number of people interested in it
<pleia2> I was at a wedding the sunday after it was announced and it came up in conversation *not by me*
<pleia2> now it was a fairly geeky crowd, but I had to tell them who I was and stuff
<grantbow> nhaines: at least the touch build 20130731 and maybe before have fixed the power off bug
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-08
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bkerensa/9372442028/
<darthrobot> Title: [DSC_1424 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-09
<pleia2> bkerensa: thanks! :)
<bkerensa> no MarkDude
<bkerensa> :(
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-11
<MichaelPaoli> Ubuntu Hour Berkeley, noon-1p @ Bobby G's (& BerkeleyLUG noon-3p) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours (& http://www.berkeleylug.com/)
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours - Ubuntu Wiki]
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group]
<locodir-user> hello
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-04
<nhaines> pleia2: luckily in-flight wifi is so cheap these days.  :D
<pleia2> nhaines: but ssh for irc over flight wifi? not a huge amount of fun :) I tend to stick to asyncronous tasks
<ianorlin> yeah that sounds laggy pleia2
 * pleia2 nods
<rww> that's why you use mosh :3
<rww> (disclaimer: my only experience with mosh involves it breaking)
<arrith> m yes
<arrith> mosh is good yes
<nhaines> pleia2: use ssh for irc over flight wifi using ConnectBot on your Android phone. ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-06
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-07
 * ianorlin installed ubuntu onto his mom's computer today so I get my external hard drive back which I had previously installed it on
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-08
<philipballew> If my laptop is overheating, is the first thing I should do is check the fan?
<philipballew> see if its blocked, or if there is anything like that?
<philipballew> I was also thinking of seeing if the processor could use more paste
<nhaines> You don't want "more" paste between your CPU and heatsink.  You want as little as possible.
<nhaines> Its job is to fill in any microscopic gaps between the two because air is an insulator.
<nhaines> Keep the fan from moving (sometimes they generate current and can fry things) and blow out the fan.  That's a pretty good first step that can't hurt.
<blitz> opening a laptop can always be a mess
<blitz> they almost never go back together 100% the same
<nhaines> blitz: yes, but in my defense, HP put some of those screws in there as extras.
<philipballew> blitz, nhaines still rocking a dell from 2007 :)
<nhaines> I haven't owned a Dell since 1992.  :)
<philipballew> nhaines, what do you use these days?
<nhaines> I build my own desktop computers but my laptop is an HP Pavillion dv6.
<philipballew> oh nice1
<philipballew> *!
<nhaines> It's nice and shiny, plus everything but the fingerprint reader (which I don't use) works out of the box with Ubuntu.
<philipballew> Something works out of the box with Ubuntu. I remember when that was not the case...
<nhaines> I think the last time something didn't work out of the box with me with Ubuntu was maybe 6.06 LTS or 7.04.
<philipballew> I had a webcam with 10.04 that would show itself upside down.
<philipballew> but someone from rhel wrote a script to fix that so I made sure to add that.
 * ianorlin has hp pavilion dv6
<philipballew> Dell Lattitude d-630
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-09
<grantbow> anyone else use link checkers? http://www.berkeleylug.com/?p=1583
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Blog Archive » LinkChecker]
<Roguehorse> nope, might fiddle with it in the future though
<grantbow> cool
<Roguehorse> I just started a DigitalOcean droplet yesterday so I've got a few things I'm working on at the moment
<nhaines> Roguehorse: like world domination?
<grantbow> nice! what is in the droplet?
<Roguehorse> Yes, world domination! Linux for everyone!
<Roguehorse> grantbow: It's just an Ubuntu server to play with
<Roguehorse> I have one in VirtualBox too - but I wanted to play with DigitalOcean a littlesince it's so cheap and easy
<Roguehorse> I want to see if I can get Mailman to fly from Hurricane's DNS
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<grantbow> no users of link checkers want to talk about their experiences? the berkeleylug meeting is tomorrow. http://www.berkeleylug.com/?p=1583
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Blog Archive » LinkChecker]
<ianorlin> link checkers?
<ianorlin> hmm if someone has hardinfo there is something similar for the online help in 1353661
<ianorlin> bug 1353661
 * ianorlin had a good phone interview yesterday in which somone explicitly stated they liked my volunteer expirence but my dad wants me just to apply for more jobs
<grantbow> ianorlin: best wishes on the job search
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-10
<nhaines> ianorlin: never stop applying for jobs.
<ianorlin> even if I retire?
<nhaines> Even then.
<nhaines> Nothing like an "advisory" position.
<akk> Applying for jobs is too much like work.
<nhaines> akk: I know, by the time you start the job you're ready for a vacation.  :)
<nhaines> akk: oh hey I want to ask you some booky questions.  Can I PM you?
<akk> Sure.
<nhaines> Thanks.
<rww> guess i should send out a meeting notice
<rww> even though there's nothing on the agenda again :\
 * nhaines puts a discussion for vote about empty meetings on the agenda.
<rww> a what
<nhaines> a discussion thingy.  We can vote on it.
<rww> no we can't, it's less than a day until the meeting ;P
<rww> (I just woke up; apologies if I'm being dense)
<nhaines> Well that's outrageous!  We should vote on that too!
<nhaines> Oh, and the book was on shelves in like 5 or 6 months.  Which is crazy fast.
<rww> w/w
<nhaines> That's the name of my new jazz cover band.  Crazy fast.
<ianorlin> hmm found a link on wiki to 11.10 server guide I think a link to 14.04 server guide may be more helpful
<MichaelPaoli> Ubuntu Hour Berkeley - noon-1pm @ Bobby G's (Berkeley Linux Users Group noon-3p - same location) http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67 http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2691-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-03
<Roguehorse> added some new pics =)  http://www.roguehorse.net/gallery.html
<darthrobot> Title: [Scott DuBois - Gallery]
<Roguehorse> Funny, I'm all about privacy then post my life pics online .... =) Eh .... we should get to choose what we share and what we don't ... I'm not an overly private person.
<Nairwolf> hi guys ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-04
<Nairwolf> hi
<ianorlyn> hi
<DonkeyHotei> hi
 * ianorlyn saw a nice sunset today
<Nairwolf> not me....
 * Roguehorse note to self: clean out heat sink once a month =/
<pleia2> I have one annoying computer like that, the rest of mine will run forever with a giant ball of dust and heat inside
<Roguehorse> this is an older i5 Lynnfield 1156 socket and it's obsolete, so I'm a little paranoid about keeping it going
<pleia2> my problem child is a shiny new i7 :(
<Roguehorse> I also cut back on the clock from x20(2.66MHz) to x19(2.53MHz) just to cut back on heat generation, it's 6 years old now
<Roguehorse> really? huh
<Roguehorse> Sandy Bridge architecture?
<pleia2> I think it's just a poorly designed case
<pleia2> I don't remember
<Roguehorse> what year did you get it?
<pleia2> 2014 probably
<Roguehorse> oh geez yeah, that's BRAND new
<pleia2> yep
<Roguehorse> yeah, poor heat dissipation is a bummer
<Roguehorse> I also turned on another fan to my case and upped the speeds on some other fans
<Roguehorse> it's noisier now, but moving much more air
<Roguehorse> keeps it cleaner inside too
<Roguehorse> it's summer anyway, probably a good idea
 * pleia2 nods
<Roguehorse> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Computer+Cases-_-N82E16811129021&gclid=CN3qnov0j8cCFUhgfgodvDYO6g&gclsrc=aw.ds
<darthrobot> Title: [Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with Upgraded USB 3.0 - Newegg.com]
<Roguehorse> mines not upgraded though
<Roguehorse> during the winter, the 8" top and 4" rear exhaust work fine
<Roguehorse> I turned on the front 4" top positive for summer, if I turn on the lower one, my mouse hand gets cold and cramps
<Roguehorse> problem also, the led is annoying to me now and it's integrated into the power line so I can't just clip it
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-06
<Nairwolf> hi
<nhaines> Good evening!
<Nairwolf> good evening nhaines
<Nairwolf> hey, I have a stupid question. How can I zip a directory in command line ?
<Nairwolf> I really don't understand the man page...
<pleia2> zip -r filename.zip directory/
<Nairwolf> oh, in this way !
<Nairwolf> I did the other way !
<Nairwolf> thank you
<pleia2> you're welcome
<Nairwolf> thank you ;)
<pleia2> figured out the light switches in my suite \o/
 * pleia2 sleep &
<nhaines> Is there another way?  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: have fun tomorrow at the seafood place!
<Nairwolf> Hi, in this web page, there is only Ubuntu Hour Berkeley, is it usual ? http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California Events List | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<Nairwolf> I will try again. I don't find the next Ubuntu hour... I've found this page, but it's only Ubuntu Hour Berkeley. When are the others ? http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california/events/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California Events List | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<nhaines> Nairwolf: the others are usually announced on our mailing list a week to a few days before they happen.
<Nairwolf> someone gave me a link with the event at sf, but I don't find anymore the link...
<Nairwolf> I'll check the ML, so
<pleia2> the San Francisco one typically would have happened last night, but I'm out of the country and no one else was around to host it either
<Nairwolf> hum....
<Nairwolf> so bad....
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-07
<Nairwolf> Hi, I know that is usually a chan for ubuntu, but can I ask if someone can review a little code of html5 ? (around 60 lines). I'm asking for general advices as I'm learning html. I've asked to #html, but they sleep ^^
<nhaines> I have a bunch of emails I should write, but I don't want to do any emails today.
<nhaines> akk: they just showed me the cover mockup for my book!  :)
<akk> Exciting!
<nhaines> Now I'm second guessing the back cover copy!
<akk> Roughly when is it due out?
<nhaines> Mid October turned into end of September and they're stressing that if I am quick with revisions, they could publish by the end of the month.
<nhaines> Which is great except for where I transitioned to claiming Ubuntu 15.10 as the current version of the book!
<nhaines> s/of the book/in the book/
<nhaines> So I guess I have a decision to make in the second draft, heh.
<akk> You can always say something like "Ubuntu 15.10 is the current version, at least as of October 2015".
<akk> s/at least//
<nhaines> Hmm, perhaps.  At least the 14.04.3 bits get to stay!
<akk> Guessing software releases vs. book release dates is so hard!
<akk> At least Ubuntu has a fairly fixed schedule, though.
<nhaines> Yes!  Well, so did my book, but... missed deadlines!  :)
<akk> GIMP has more like a 4-year window on when any given version might release. :/
<nhaines> haha
<pleia2> hehe
<ianorlin> I ended up updating the install on my ssd to wily today had a bug with modem manager not installing correctly but I ran sudo dpkg configure -a then it installed
<ianorlin> I reported a bug though
<nhaines> ianorlin: hard gcc5 transition is hard.
<ianorlin> I have so many installs side by side my desktop is starting to feel like a hydra updating all of them
<nhaines> I am installing the HP printer drivers in a Windows 10 VM, so that I can clean a printhead.
<nhaines> It's about four times more complicated than it should be, which is "plug in the printer and the computer automatically detects it.  5 seconds later it's ready for use."
<nhaines> Except, since this is a network printer, minus the plugging in.
<akk> hpclean doesn't handle the printer?
<akk> oops, hp-clean
<akk> hp-clean can talk to my printer if I don't mind the scads of error dialogs and things.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-08
<nhaines> Ooh, I didn't know about it.
<nhaines> I'm not sure whether to be pleased that the cleaning only shows the black ink cartridge (the color ones are fine) or angry that it isn't testing the color cartridge and didn't prompt otherwise.
<nhaines> Ooh, TIL.  Well, good thing I snapshotted this VM before I instaled the drivers!
<nhaines> It's my "redo all the Windows screenshots in my book because now Windows 10" VM anyway.
<nhaines> Oh, nevermind, it didn't print the intermediate ink cleaning page either.  So if the priming clean doesn't work I'm going to try hp-clean.
<nhaines> Or else just harass HP over social media until I get a free ink cartridge and or printer.  :P
<nhaines> Ooh, hp-clean uses HPLIP to give desktop notification!  <3
<Roguehorse> What a week
<Roguehorse> This is how my condition is crippling:  https://goo.gl/photos/MVhgxu2eaKnR92Fb6
<darthrobot> [R: photos.google.com] Title: [Error reading title]
<Roguehorse> The swelling is really painful and it is the same sitting or standing. I can't put shoes on so I try to squeeze socks over my feet and even that isn't very easy to do.
<ianorlin> Roguehorse: I acn understand my dad back is not in good shape either
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-09
<ianorlin> nhaines: I assume you ok with a picture I took of you at the lug right
<Nairwolf> i
<Roguehorse> meeting tomorrow right?
<nhaines> ianorlin: I don't understand what that means.
<nhaines> But I haven't seen the picture.
<nhaines> I don't mind the picture being taken and unless I look weird in it, I don't mind it being posted somewhere either.
<Roguehorse> LOL! When I see pictures of me posted by someone else, at first it kind of weirds me out because I didn't realize someone was taking pictures, then I'm fine with it..I never care, I'm weird anyway =)
<MichaelPaoli> Ubuntu Hour Berkeley - 'till 1pm @ Bobby G's - also same location, BerkeleyLUG noon-3p  http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings | BerkeleyLUG]
<pleia2> enjoy :)
<grantbow> MichaelPaoli: nice
<MichaelPaoli> :-)
<ianorlin> ok
<MichaelPaoli> Got up to 9 people total here at BerkeleyLUG.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-08-08
<nhaines> Aww, my alarm for the meeting apparently didn't set.
<nhaines> So it's meeting time!  Let me grab the agenda.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Aug  8 02:07:44 2016 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for August 7th, 2016. 
<nhaines> The agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16August07
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16August07 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> There are no agenda items for this meeting.
<nhaines> Does anyone have any announcements or other business this week?
 * lynorian does not
<nhaines> Then our next meeting is August 21st.  Hopefully we'll be able to talk about the Ubuntu release party then.
<nhaines> Have a good week, everyone!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Aug  8 02:12:05 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-08-08-02.07.moin.txt
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-08-07
<george345> Nathan, I couldn't get geom on my phone for user name.  Had to use george345.
<george345> Nathan,  are you here?
<george345> Anyone here?
<george345> I hope I am on the correct channel
<nhaines> Hey george345!  Glad you could make it.
<nhaines> Okay, meeting time!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Aug  7 02:01:38 2017 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Good evening, everyone!  It's time for the Ubuntu California LoCo meeting for August 6th, 2017.
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17August06
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17August06 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is empty.
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> Are there any upcoming Ubuntu events in California?
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Are there any Ubuntu-related announcements this week?
<nhaines> Well, Ubuntu 17.10 is progressing and they probably still need testers.  Should be on track for both an adapted and a "stock" GNOME experience in October.
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There are no agenda items for this meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Is there any other business before we adjourn?
<nhaines> Okay then.  Our next meeting will be on August 20th.  Enjoy your summer and hope to see you there!  :)
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Aug  7 02:10:34 2017 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2017/ubuntu-us-ca.2017-08-07-02.01.moin.txt
<nhaines> Thank you, kind bot.
<george345> Missed it.  Watching grandson
<nhaines> It's brutal once they're walking.
<george345> Yes!
<pleia2> much chaos as I prep for being out of home for a month, sorry for missing tonight!
<nhaines> pleia2: it's okay!  Anything exciting coming up?
<pleia2> family reunion in florida and a couple days off from work, then working remotely from philly townhouse before heading off to Dublin for a week where I'm working remotely a couple days (and doing a meetup!) plus touristing over labor day weekend before finally coming home
<pleia2> managed to only take a total of 5 days off, and much adventuring :) plus with the time zone change I'll be closer to my colleague in the UK for half the month, which is nice
<pleia2> (and in his timezone for a couple work days!)
<nhaines> Ooh, nice!  That sounds pretty exciting.  :)
<pleia2> should be fun :) except I'd rather wander around the city taking pictures of streetcars than actually prep for this trip (we fly out thursday night)
<nhaines> I say sure, go for it!  There's always time to pack later, right?
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> "Why don't you ever end up sleeping the night before your flights, Nathan?"
